
China's New Supercomputer Is World's Most Powerful - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/china-beats-worlds-mostpowerful-supercomputer-with-a-new-one
======
arcanus
Should be a very interesting few years in the supercomputing community.

China now appears to be leading the USA on that path to exascale, which is
projected to be attained in 2023ish. This does have serious technological
implications, for nuclear arsenal readiness as well as a variety of areas in
high performance computing, such as climate predictions, material science,
biomedical device design, etc.

